# Dead buckling-Cocci?



## Vickir73 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a buckling (Brisket) who was about 3 months old.  Over the weekend we lanced an abscess on his face, it appeared to be healing well.  Wednesday night he came in to eat and everything appeared ok.  Last night he didn't come in when it was time to eat.  I went looking for him and found him laying down and it was obvious he had been there awhile - maybe most of the day.  He had diarrhea.  I picked him up and carried him into the barn.  He was wobbly but standing.  He drank some water.  I gave him Corrid to start cocci treatment.  The diarrhea was not smelly - just smelled like regular poo. I checked his eyelids and they were a dark pink. This morning he was dead.  

The only thing different in the herd has been the births Saturday and Tuesday and the twin of the buck (Ghost) that died did have diarrhea Wednesday but is eating and drinking fine and there is nothing else that appears wrong.  Brisket was quite a bit smaller than Ghost, so I don't know if maybe he just got sick and his body couldn't fight it, especially if he hadn't been eating all day.

I've called both local vets and neither has time to do a necropsy.  Any ideas?  Would cocci have taken him down that fast?

Also,  I will bury the body this evening and clean out the stall, burn the hay and scrub with bleach.  Any other or different suggestions on the cleaning?  

Should I go ahead and start cocci preventative on the babies born this week or are they too young?  Also I only have corrid right now, but can order di-methox  order some Monday - but would it be too late?  Should I give corrid now since that's what I have or take a chance and wait?


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 26, 2013)

I would request to have this post to be moved to the emergency thread, since you have new babies, also check out Rolls kid thread on cocci
 Sorry I couldn't have been of more help


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 26, 2013)

how do I request it be moved?


----------



## chicken fruit (May 15, 2013)

poisoning maybe? I don't know if cocci can kill that fast... I've had already questionable kids that seemed to be improving suddenly up and die on me. But not one that was previously okay.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 15, 2013)

Entero toxemia can kill in hours.  Fresh spring grass and the time of year would make me lean towards over eating disease.


----------

